# What do YOU think should be in a reference sheet?



## euthanizedCanine (May 19, 2016)

Plain and simple.
I'm redoing my reference sheet now for my fursona, and I'm kinda wondering... is all of this necessary? Do I add the likes/dislikes? Should I add his different expressions (angry/ashamed/sad/excited/etc) or is it overdoing it?
So why not ask the forums! What do YOU think is mandatory in a reference sheet? What bothers you in a reference sheet? 
I'll probably be reading all responses :b


----------



## Wither (May 19, 2016)

3 different dick angles

I personally love the sets of expressions on a character sheet. 

However, for the sake if using it fir others to draw? I don't believe it that necessary unless it's showing something you wouldn't normally see. Same with likes and dislikes. 

It depends on what you'll use it for. If it's solely for other artists to gain an understanding of your character's appearance, leave it simple. If it's for people to learn about your sona, throw in the additions.


----------



## Rhee (May 19, 2016)

3-4 views of the head two views of the body pawpads and wings if needed. Expressions are helpful when you're commissioning tags


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 19, 2016)

Wither said:


> 3 different dick angles
> 
> I personally love the sets of expressions on a character sheet.
> 
> ...


I'll keep those in mind o: Thank youu!


Rhee said:


> 3-4 views of the head two views of the body pawpads and wings if needed. Expressions are helpful when you're commissioning tags



By two views of the body, you mean front and back, yeah?


----------



## Caraid (May 19, 2016)

From an artist's perspective - the essentials. I like a ref sheet that shows no more than what I need to know to be able to draw the character, which usually means a back and front view, a portrait, close-ups of important details and little to no text.

In fact, people generally do not like to read, and the more text you include on your ref sheet the less likely it is that anyone will read any of it. If you have to include some words because it is genuinely important information, include those but try to keep it to a minimum. More extensive descriptions can be written down elsewhere.


----------



## Rhee (May 19, 2016)

front to back and possible a profile view if you've got complex markings


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 19, 2016)

As an artist who's been in the same art exchange for a few years, what I want first and foremost is a turn-around. Just a front and back will do. And for any special details to be easy to see. In the case of fursonas, that usually means some complex markings, so some sort of naked version is good. Then either a textual overview either on the sheet or in the notes about some general stuff, like age, gender, and the usual stuff. If I'm in a trivia mood, it is pretty cool to see some different outfits, expressions, and other things you don't commonly find on character overviews.


----------

